# Anderson Varejao information?



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

What do you guys that the Varejao pick?

How does he play, is a SF, or PF. 

I think Varejao maybe a very good player from only looking at clips and stats! I see he scored 16 points against Team USA made up of NBA all stars!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I saw him when he played against Spurs during preseason. He looked pretty good. I think he's ready for the NBA. :yes:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Think Drew Gooden


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I've heard him compared to a Bo Outlaw type of player, with slightly better athleticism and offense. He doesn't have all the natural skills and talent that others do, but he does every little job there is and gives 110% hard-working effort. Won't score tons of points, but will play with passion and engergy.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Think Drew Gooden


 That is not a bad thing if Varejao can play defense, and isnt a ball hog! 

Gooden is god awful at defense, just terrible. Gooden is a very selfish on offense, he will shoot every time he touches it. 

I wouldnt mind seeing Gooden and Juwon Howard being traded! They know how to make their stats good but play like **** and help the team constantly lose.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

You folks got a steal with pick 31. He really plays with passion and I bet he will be a fan favorite. Don't worry about Anderson being a ball hog. I really hope that at least one of Howard and Gooden get traded, but reading the mocks I am not sure if he will come to USA right away. Any info about this?


----------



## AranhaHunter (Nov 28, 2003)

According to a couple of brazilian sites, he will stay with Barcelona developing. 
It's really up to the magic to decide though. They now have the rights to him, and if they wanna bring him over they can, or they can leave him in Europe.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

He reminds me of a better version of Chris Anderson of the Nuggets. Energy, block some shots, dunk some balls... 

Orlando needs to keep him around and let him play. Can we send Dwight Howard overseas for a couple years to develop?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AranhaHunter</b>!
> According to a couple of brazilian sites, he will stay with Barcelona developing.
> It's really up to the magic to decide though. They now have the rights to him, and if they wanna bring him over they can, or they can leave him in Europe.


I am not sure it's just up to the Magic, he has a buyout (US$ 250.000) and I am not sure if he can pay it, since he was drafted in the second round. How much can a NBA team pay for a buyout?

EDIT: Just found this pic on NBA.com main page.









Anderson Varejao, the first pick of the second round, is taking his wild hairdo to Orlando.


----------



## AranhaHunter (Nov 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> He reminds me of a better version of Chris Anderson of the Nuggets. Energy, block some shots, dunk some balls...
> 
> Orlando needs to keep him around and let him play. Can we send Dwight Howard overseas for a couple years to develop?


LOL. I'm sure the magic could, but it'll never happen. What's interesting is the fact that right now there are 4 PF on the team. Howard, Gooden, D. Howard, Varejao. At least one, most likely 2 will be traded.





> I am not sure it's just up to the Magic, he has a buyout (US$ 250.000) and I am not sure if he can pay it, since he was drafted in the second round. How much can a NBA team pay for a buyout?


I know he has a buyout. I see 2 things happening, if the magic want to bring him over this year. One is the magic paying the buyout. I'm not sure if that's legal, but I think it is. 2nd choice is the magic signing Varejao and then having him paying the buyout.

BTW, did you watch the draft? I think that Nene was there, not 100% sure, but when Varejao was picked there sure was somebody there that looked like Nene. And Baby's wife looks ugly as hell IMO.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Weisbrod says that Varejao will stay overseas for next season, and continue to develop his game.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AranhaHunter</b>!
> 
> BTW, did you watch the draft? I think that Nene was there, not 100% sure, but when Varejao was picked there sure was somebody there that looked like Nene. And Baby's wife looks ugly as hell IMO.


Unfortunally I cound't watch it.



> Weisbrod says that Varejao will stay overseas for next season, and continue to develop his game.


Did he say this in an interview? Do you have any link?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Did he say this in an interview? Do you have any link?


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...e25062504jun25,1,3642497.story?coll=orl-magic



> In the second round, the Magic took Brazilian Anderson Varejao (6-10, 230), a high-energy forward who played last season in Spain. Weisbrod, though, said it's likely that Varejao will come to summer camp with the Magic, but he may return to play next season in Europe.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...e25062504jun25,1,3642497.story?coll=orl-magic


Thanks for the link hobo. :yes:


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...e25062504jun25,1,3642497.story?coll=orl-magic


I think that when orlando realize the steal they just got they will sign him in a eye blink. They will shop Gooden or/and Howard around heavily.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I found this John Weisbrod’s comment pretty interesting:



> What type of player are you looking for at 30?
> 
> “We were thinking about point guards, we were thinking about Chris Duhon being there before we just did this deal. The player we just got though in the first round is a point guard, so now we’re going to be looking at some other positions. There are still some real good Euros on the board, Sergey Monya is still there, he is a kid that we like. I think if we do end up taking someone by position, we need threes now, that would be our focus. Between this draft, and our options with Tracy, I feel pretty good about our backcourt. We have some bigs on the way as well, and obviously Dwight is a big, and that three spot is what we’re looking to shore up if the right player is there.”


So, I think Orlando drafted Anderson to play the SF position, I am fine with that since he is capable to play the 3.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I found this John Weisbrod’s comment pretty interesting:
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, interesting. While Varejao is capable of playing 3, he's more comfortable playing the 4, and I would've thought the Magic had learned by now not to play PF's at the SF spot, because it just doesn't work. Why not draft Donta Smith at that point if they're looking for a SF?


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

According to *Mundo Deportivo*, Varejao will probably be given a contract this summer, even though the Magic are not obligated to do so. 

I translated the entire article and posted it at the Brazil forum of InterBasket.Net. 

It seems that the Magic are very interested in him and very surprised that he slipped so far in the draft. To his credit, Varejao is very, very happy to be with Orlando, accordingto the article.

Matt


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mvblair</b>!
> According to *Mundo Deportivo*, Varejao will probably be given a contract this summer, even though the Magic are not obligated to do so.
> 
> I translated the entire article and posted it at the Brazil forum of InterBasket.Net.
> ...



I hope we keep him this season. We could really use a guy with his type of energy on this team. He could probably play some minutes off the bench at any of SF, PF, and C depending on matchups.


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I hope we keep him this season. We could really use a guy with his type of energy on this team. He could probably play some minutes off the bench at any of SF, PF, and C depending on matchups.


Yeah, he seems like a very versatile player, especially depending on the match-ups, as you mentioned. I think Orlando will be very happy with him and in the end, they will have the last laugh. I'm not saying he's the best player in the draft or that he has the most potential of all the players in the draft, but for him to slip into Orlando's hands at such a low pick is really good for them. He really has the potential to be this year's Carlos Boozer.  

Matt


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mvblair</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, he seems like a very versatile player, especially depending on the match-ups, as you mentioned. I think Orlando will be very happy with him and in the end, they will have the last laugh. I'm not saying he's the best player in the draft or that he has the most potential of all the players in the draft, but for him to slip into Orlando's hands at such a low pick is really good for them. He really has the potential to be this year's Carlos Boozer.
> ...


I like what I have seen and think he can at the very least bring some energy. I find it hard to believe that I have seen Orlando's draft graded at a C. I find it hard to believe coming away with Dwight Howard, Jameer Nelson, and Varejao is a C draft, even if you think they should have taken Okafor.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

nice avator jnice..but thats a funny tie.


----------



## Nene31jwill2 (Dec 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I like what I have seen and think he can at the very least bring some energy. I find it hard to believe that I have seen Orlando's draft graded at a C. I find it hard to believe coming away with Dwight Howard, Jameer Nelson, and Varejao is a C draft, even if you think they should have taken Okafor.


Hi ,
I´m new here, I´m brazilian and I want say that Orlando draft IMO, is A Draft. I don´t know if you guys saw Varejão playing against Dream Team FCourt(Duncan. JO, Brand,KM) in P. Rico Qual.
but in that game he show why in 2002 draft he was a top 10 pick.
I remember Ray Allen said that Varejão was ready for NBA, he shot 3, Block(a lot!), Dunk, steal and give 120% every game.
IMO Orlando take the steal of the Draft in second round...
Good Luck!


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nene31jwill2</b>!
> 
> Hi ,
> I´m new here, I´m brazilian and I want say that Orlando draft IMO, is A Draft. I don´t know if you guys saw Varejão playing against Dream Team FCourt(Duncan. JO, Brand,KM) in P. Rico Qual.
> ...


 True Varejão showed he he can compete at high level! Varejão played very well against Duncan, and Jermaine O'neal. Varejao scored 16 pts against USA. I think he was a steal no doubt!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lurch</b>!
> 
> 
> True Varejão showed he he can compete at high level! Varejão played very well against Duncan, and Jermaine O'neal. Varejao scored 16 pts against USA. I think he was a steal no doubt!


Sounds like they are planning on keeping him in Europe another year. I say whats the use, lets see what he can do now!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Sounds like they are planning on keeping him in Europe another year. I say whats the use, lets see what he can do now!


That's what I'm saying, especially if we end up giving away Gooden for something other than a power forward. Say, if we trade Gooden for a guard or a small forward, we'd be left with just Dwight Howard at the power forward spot, with Kelvin Cato and Andrew DeClercq as our only centers. Sure, we may end up with Adonal Foyle, but make no mistake about it, Cato and Foyle are centers, and shouldn't play power forward. It would be pretty gutsy in my opinion to just throw Dwight Howard out there as the starting power forward right away, and have no real backup plan if he's not ready. If it was Okafor, I'd be fine with letting him start right away, but I'm not sold on Howard being ready right now. Varejao could certainly help right now, and if nothing else, he's a big body that plays hard.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

You guys really think that Howard will have a bigger impact this year than Varejao?

Just wait and see.

Ah, Varejao said he has been told that he will get a contract this season.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> You guys really think that Howard will have a bigger impact this year than Varejao?
> 
> Just wait and see.
> ...


Varejao is going to get his chance to play no doubt. 

From what I read in the Daytona News Journal the Magic are trying to trade Gooden and Declerq for Caron Butler!

That will leave the Magic with just Dwight Howard and Varejao at PF. Howard may or may not be ready to play yet he is only 18 years old, so Varejao may even start. 

PG Francis
SG Mobley
SF Caron Butler
PF Howard/ Varejao
C Cato

What do you think of this line up?


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lurch</b>!
> From what I read in the Daytona News Journal the Magic are trying to trade Gooden and Declerq for Caron Butler!


LOL, the Heat would really do that deal. They get a scrub big man and a 4 that doesn't really fit. He likes to take shots and not play defense. The Heat need a real 5 and a 1. Not push Odom to 3 and clog up the wing more or bring in Gooden. They're getting majorly ripped off, considering the great fit Caron is for the team. There has got to be more in the deal than just Gooden/Declerq.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> LOL, the Heat would really do that deal. They get a scrub big man and a 4 that doesn't really fit. He likes to take shots and not play defense. The Heat need a real 5 and a 1. Not push Odom to 3 and clog up the wing more or bring in Gooden. They're getting majorly ripped off, considering the great fit Caron is for the team. There has got to be more in the deal than just Gooden/Declerq.


If the Heat were to do it, I think there thinking would be exactly to clear up the crowded wing spot. Odom is really a SF and would probably be better off playing at SF instead of PF. In Gooden they would get a true PF.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> If the Heat were to do it, I think there thinking would be exactly to clear up the crowded wing spot. Odom is really a SF and would probably be better off playing at SF instead of PF. In Gooden they would get a true PF.


I've checked out reactions by Heat fan and to my surprise, they'd do the deal. However, I stand by my initial reaction. I think it still leaves the wing crowded, as without a doubt, Wade played his best ball last season at the 2. Yes, I do believe they're developing his game at the 1, but IMO if they want to win games, they're better off playing Wade at the 2 and Alston, if he comes back, at the 1. I've been a big fan of Gooden since his college days, I don't see how giving up their great all-around player who plays tough defense for a scrub and good post scorer but one who needs to learn how to pass helps them.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Has anyone heard anything on why Varejao didn't play in the Pepsi Summer League? I thought he was on the roster, but he didn't appear in any of the box scores.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Varejao might be brought to town

By Jerry Brewer | Sentinel Staff Writer 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...s16071604jul16,1,7961086.story?coll=orl-magic



> Magic General Manager John Weisbrod said he's looking hard into bringing Brazilian power forward Anderson Varejao to Orlando. "It's up in the air right now," he said of Varejao's availability for next season. "We're in a little bit of a decision process."



I would say if Varejao is signed sometime in the near future, that could really signal Gooden is on his way out.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

I just love the kid's game... Strong, Hard, Touth and Energetic!
He's the thing Orlando is missing for a while now... I think he's more ready to play RIGHT NOW than Howard... But Hoard has a lot more future!


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Varejao might be brought to town
> 
> By Jerry Brewer | Sentinel Staff Writer
> ...


we could only hope that. well most of us anyway


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>magicfan187</b>!
> 
> 
> we could only hope that. well most of us anyway


I dont want to see Gooden go, but at the same time I do. IMO Gooden is a guy who needs big minutes to be into the game mentally. I read somewhere, I think Weisbrod said it, that Gooden averages a double-double whenever he gets 30+ mins a night. But it appears when he has to come off the bench or only gets limited mins his play really suffers.

If that is the case, then he needs to go because Howard should be getting pretty decent mins at PF next season. Maybe even starting. Trade Gooden maybe for a decent backup big man and sign Varejao .. that is what I would do.

It sucks to let go of talent, but it could be addition by subtraction in this case.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont want to see Gooden go, but at the same time I do. IMO Gooden is a guy who needs big minutes to be into the game mentally. I read somewhere, I think Weisbrod said it, that Gooden averages a double-double whenever he gets 30+ mins a night. But it appears when he has to come off the bench or only gets limited mins his play really suffers.
> ...


I agree with this. I'd like to keep Drew, but with Howard now in the picture I think it'd be best for the team and for Drew to trade him. I believe the stats were something like 15 and 9 when he played 30+ minutes and 16.5 and 10 when he plays 32+ minutes.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think u let him develop overseas for another season. By then the magic probably will have a gooden gone and room for anderson. look at ginobli and delfino........this is a perfect situation to let him devleop overseas.


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

Espnbrasil Right now., that he will be in the nba 2004/2005.:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

update:

beside lebron:king:


----------



## cwittah (Jul 18, 2002)

*Gooden/Hunter/Varejao for Battie*

the sentinel is reporting Gooden/Hunter/Varejao for Battie discuss....


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow...  
I never saw this one coming... But i guess it's for the best.

Gooden will start at the rotation and Varejao will certanly be used in the bench... But i'm guesing 15mpg at best!


----------

